# Hello all!



## Paloma (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm happy to now be a part of this forum and its discussions.
I started out in martial arts when I was six. I took about 6 months of classes in Tae Kwon Do. After my family moved, I started training at a Shuri-Te/Shorin-ryu school, and eventually ended up in Matsumura Seito Shorin-ryu.

I've been on a three year (and counting) hiatus due to school, but I'm hoping to get a little better at time management so I can find a new school and start training again. Until then, this forum will have to suffice.

I'm looking forward to chatting with you all.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome.
I hope You find whatever Youre looking for out of the Forum.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome and enjoy the site....


----------



## mmartist (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome, Paloma.  Sounds like you had a really early start in the arts.  The trick with finding the time to train is to get into the habit of it.  It sounds so obvious but what I have found over the years is that it is easier to keep going than it is to make a start. So if you find a time slot that is close to being good enough and you decide to enrol in a school and begin training then you will have already made that hard first step.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome to MT.  Good luck in finding a school and time.


----------



## sfs982000 (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## EddieCyrax (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Yondanchris (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome to MT! Some great information and resources here for traditional karate to get you back on your journey!


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome to the Forums!


----------



## seasoned (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome aboard, do enjoy the site with it's many areas for discussions.


----------



## FabianosKarate (Oct 23, 2012)

Welcome!  Glad to see another Matsumura Seito Artist on here!


----------



## Instructor (Oct 23, 2012)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 23, 2012)

Welcome to the site! Hope you can start training again


----------



## arnisador (Oct 23, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## stickarts (Nov 7, 2012)

welcome to MT!


----------

